# Several images - Please critique my Personal Photography Site



## bantor (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello all!

It has been quite a considerable amount of time since i have posted any image at all. Something i am regretfull about, but that i just what happens.

Now, after reaing the "Attention! Please read Critique Forum FAQ's " i have good reason to believe this request is outside the scope of this critique area, however i am going to ask anyways.

I have been taking alot of pictures as of late and i am hopeing to get some feedback. Conisdering i have not posted any induvidual shots i thought i would try a mass image post. This meaning i will post my photography web page and if you feel like it, or have the time, i would greatly appreciate some honest critique on any of my photos.

The galleries i am most concerned about are the Nature, people, and animals galleries.

If you would be so kind, have a look and let me know what you think.

http://jrcreations.bravehost.com/Galleries.htm

Thank you kindly for you time.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 8, 2006)

I have looked, but only at your people galleries, as the navigation tees me off, what I have seen are excellent, the smoking man is similar to some I did at college, under the streetlamp I have the same shot but a self portrait and the wedding in cowboy hat n B&B, priceless.


----------



## Personalized Stamp (Nov 9, 2006)

I liked the mountain pictures.


----------



## teishu (Nov 9, 2006)

wow. there is some really inpressive stuff there. my favorites are the abstract ones. simple yet really effective.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

Jess, I think this thread is best hosted in our Personal and Professional Photography Sites Forum, don't you think so, too? You are asking for critique on too many photos ... I feel I must move it. I'll also change the thread-title accordingly.


----------



## bantor (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments!

Flash Harry: Thanks. I really must agree on the navagation being terrible. It ticks me off to, but i can't really think of any other way to have all my images with good navigation.

LaFoto: Thanks for the move, it does indeed seem better hear.  I thought it was a little off in the Critique section.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 10, 2006)

believe me I've seen a lot worse navigation on very well respected photographers websites. I only looked at the people on but it was a matter of scrolling down the page, click the link to go back to the top and then selecting gallery. Not too difficult. Try somethink like J! album which is free, or simple viewer, also free, to organise your pictures so viewers don't have to scroll down to the bottom of pages. Think about getting ad free hosting, the ads are the biggest turn off for me on your site.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## bantor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thabks Lol999.  I will indeed take a look at your suggestions.  If you don't mind me asking (while we are at it) what did you think of the photos themselves?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 11, 2006)

It's all good stuff but if I had to pick favourites it would be the abstract water shots, the architectural and some of the street ones. There's no faulting your technique, I just have favourites in terms of style.

Lol


----------



## bantor (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Lol999.  Muchly appreciated.


----------

